# Access Datenbank für User bereitstellen



## Pantherjh (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nach dem ich hier schon Starthilfe bei der Erstellung meiner Suchmaske in MS Access erhalten habe brauche ich doch noch einmal Hilfe von euch.
Also habe nun endlich meine Datenbank fertig mit sämtlichen Tabellen, Abfragen und Formularen.
Wie schaffe ich es nun die Datenbank einem User zur Verfügung zu stellen? Er soll beim öffnen der db nur das Formular sehen und auch nur über diese seine Suche durchführen.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Besten Dank schon einmal im Voraus )


----------



## RavelinePower (2. Juni 2005)

Hallo..

Also ich würde dir empfehlen...

Eine Anmeldung um festzustellen wer User und Admin ist.
Dieses Formular kann man als Start in Access festlegen, welches dann beim erfolgreichen Login (User) dein Suchfenster anzeigt.
Man kann in 2 einfachen Varianten festlegen welches Formular beim Start angezeigt wird.

1.) Gehe auf die Taskleiste oben und klicke auf EXTRAS -> START -> oben rechts dann auswählen welches Formular (Formular/Seite anzeigen.)

2.) entwerfe ein makro namens "Autoexec" und dann eben welches formular geöffnet werden soll.

3.) Am besten eine verknüpfung von der mdb machen und auf die verknüpfung mit re.klick und auf eigenschaften. Dann wähle unter Fenstermodus minimiert öffnen.
Dies klappt aber nur wenn das FORMULAR unter eigenschaften den Wert PopUp aktiviert ist.

Tipp:. ohne Anmeldung ...

Wenn Sie das Dialogfeld Start (Menü Extras) verwendet oder ein Autoexec-Makro oder eine Open-Ereignisprozedur erstellt haben, um das Verhalten beim Öffnen einer Microsoft Access-Anwendung festzulegen, können Sie diese Einstellungen umgehen, um wieder den vollen Zugriff auf die Access-Datei zu erhalten.

Halten Sie beim Öffnen der Datenbank die Bypass-Taste (die UMSCHALTTASTE) gedrückt. 

Falls bei nicht verstehn oder nicht gelingen einfach die Datenbank mit posten und werde sie dann bearbeiten.

VIEL GLÜCK!


----------

